# 다는 것을 알아챘어. 는 것을 알아챘어.



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

Do either sentences in the following sets sound better? 
(i.e. more grammatically correct? more natural?)

"I just noticed that you have double-eyelids."
너 쌍껍풀있는 걸 방금 알아챘어.
너 쌍껍풀있다는 걸 방금 알아챘어.

"I realized that I was not ready."
준비 안 됐다는 걸 깨달았어
준미 안 된 걸 깨달았어

It's often hard for foreigners to figure out when to use "V+다는 것" and when to just use "V+는 것" (나 먹는 걸 워낙 좋아해)... ><

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> "I just noticed that you have double-eyelids."
> 너 쌍꺼풀V있는 걸 방금 알아챘어.
> 너 쌍꺼풀V있다는 걸 방금 알아챘어.


 Both sound equally fine to me. 



82riceballs said:


> I realized that I was not ready."
> 준비 안 됐다는 걸 깨달았어
> 준비 안 된 걸 깨달았어


 Again, both sound equally fine to me.


----------



## dhchong

V+다는 것 is abbreviation for 'V + 다고 하는 것' and it indicates what you've heard or what you think 
while 'V+는 것' indicates the figure or the shape or the act itself. It may be confusing as it is confusing even for me.

Try to consider the meaning not the structure then you might get the sense when to use 'V+는 것' and when to use ''V+다는 것',
but keep it in mind that it is very difficult even for me to understnd the grammar related to this issue.

Hope this helps you!

먹는 걸 좋아해. (o)  I like to eat.
먹는다는 것을 좋아해.(x)  I like the fact that I eat.

생명을 먹는 것에는 변함없어. (o)  The fact still remains that we eat creatures.
생명을 먹는다는 것에는 변함없어.(o) The fact that we eat creatures still remains.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for the grammar explanation! 

It reminds me of many English grammar patterns I can't explain.


----------



## dbwhddn10

I am korean

I think

"I just noticed that you have double-eyelids."
*네*가 쌍껍풀(*이*) 있는 걸 방금 알아챘어. (more natural)
*네*가 쌍껍풀(*이*) 있다는 걸 방금 알아챘어. (grammer better)

korean grammer : 너가(x) 네가(o)
korean use : 너가(0) 네가(0) 니가(o)

"I realized that I was not ready."
(내가) 준비(*가*) 안 된 걸 (나는) 깨달았어 (more natural)
(내가) 준비(*가*) 안 됐다는 걸 (나는) 깨달았어 (grammer better)


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks!! I guess it's kinda like "I realized I wasn't ready" (slightly more natural) vs "I realized THAT I wasn't ready." (better grammar).


----------

